# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Griffiths Safes

## HoL

G H Griffiths & Sons, 43 Cannon 
Street.
Griffith Safe Co Ltd, 43 Cannon Street.

*Griffiths Badges 
and Escutcheons*

 

M00178 
- Pressed brass, 102mm dia.
M00222 - Cast Bronze, 175 x 25mm.

----------

